# Kenpo, Kajukenbo, Limalama video clip



## John Bishop (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Josh Oakley (Oct 21, 2010)

Uh... didn't load, sir.


----------



## KempoShaun (Nov 30, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Mr. Bishop!


----------



## KaraZenpoMan (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the video, Prof. Bishop.  There used to be a Gathering of the Eagles for Kenpo.  Did another event take it's place?  I'd like to attend sometime.


----------



## Matt (Feb 16, 2011)

KaraZenpoMan said:


> Thanks for the video, Prof. Bishop.  There used to be a Gathering of the Eagles for Kenpo.  Did another event take it's place?  I'd like to attend sometime.



It still exists. GOE2011 is this August in Vegas. The url looks old, but the info is current. 

http://www.goe2009.com/


----------

